# ‘Million Vet March’ to descend on DC



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'Million Vet March' to descend on DC*

October 6, 2013 by Cheryl Carpenter Klimek 9 Comments
Outraged that the *government shutdown* has denied veterans access to numerous memorials in Washington, D.C., a group organizing a march on the capital is gathering support from all over the country.
*Million Vet March on the Memorials* is planning an Oct. 13 protest, according to its website:
We do not care what political leanings you may be; be it liberal, conservative, Democrat, Republican, Libertarian, Independent or whatever. The actions of the U.S. government this week with regard to barricading and shutting down the World War II Memorial to veterans, that may or may not be on their last trip to Washington DC, is a despicable act of cowardice.
Veterans this week were unwillingly pitted as pawns in this crisis. We feel that this should never be the case. This is why we will go to Congress after the budget crisis and ask for a bill to be introduced that would prevent any member of the government from closing our memorials down to any American, except for maintenance purposes. In the meantime, we will have our March in Washington DC on October 13th! Our veterans deserve that!​The group's Facebook page, launched Thursday, has already garnered over 8,000 "likes" and has caught the attention of the bikers and truckers who have organized similar demonstrations.
The march is being promoted on Twitter under* #1MVetMarch*:

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/10/06/million-vet-march-to-descend-on-dc-84738

​A new rally is forming, "Million Vet March On The Memorials" that will be held 9am October 13, 2013 at the war memorials in Washington D.C.

link: http://ht.ly/px6Gm


----------

